# Would like to learn Kung Fu



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys, I'd like to learn Kung Fu but I am already 28. The reason for it is I find it quite a disciplined martial art. you think it would still make sense if I start now?


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 11, 2015)

What's stopping you?

I'll put it this way… movies have lied to you. There's no need to start when you're 2 years old… today is better than tomorrow, sure, but there really isn't an "upper limit" to when you can start. It's a personal journey… and there's no end point… simply progress and development. So go for it, and I hope you get what you're looking for out of your experience.

Oh, and for the record, in a very real way, there's no such thing as "Kung Fu"… it's a generic term that refers to hard work, and the rewards/results of such… "martial arts" would be "Wu Shu"… but again, that's not a specific form (there are some largely flashy, performance based arts that use the term "Wu Shu", but as a general term, it's fairly nondescript). A particular system, on the other hand, would mean something to us here… such as Wing Chun, Choy Lay Fut, Hung Gar, Taiji, Xing'i, Bagua, Tong Long and so on. As a result, don't look for "Kung Fu"… look for whatever schools are around your area, and see which one (school, and instructor) that grabs you the most.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

wow, thanks for the enlightenment, bro.. And yes, at first I tough in learning the discipline, you need to start at a young age. The only thing that's stopping me now my self doubts, I guess..


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 11, 2015)

Eh, that's nothing that should stop you… 

At this point, you're at a stage referred to as "Unconscious Incompetence"… in other words, you don't know what you don't know yet. When you start, you'll feel uncoordinated, awkward, unsure of what you're doing… which is "Conscious Incompetence"… you know what you're meant to do, but not how to do it. After a while, you'll move onto "Conscious Competence", being able to do what you need to by thinking about it, and focusing on it… eventually, you'll arrive at "Unconscious Competence"… where you don't have to think about what you're doing, it'll just be there for you. 

For now, of course, just realise that you're at the start… which is where everyone starts from. You're not meant to be good, great, perfect, or anything else… you're meant to be a beginner. Embrace that! It's great! But most importantly… start! Otherwise, nothing will happen… and you'll never get the benefits you're after.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Bro, you really encouraged me. Thanks a lot. And you are right when you said no one is meant to be great as a beginner. I will surely take that as an advise from a good mentor..


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 11, 2015)

You're welcome. Feel free to ask any questions here about any potential school you find, but bear in mind that the most important thing will be how you feel about it yourself… so remember to give any schools around you a visit, and see what appeals to you.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, I will definitely keep that in mind. And I will surely be in touch..


----------



## LibbyW (Feb 11, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Eh, that's nothing that should stop you…
> 
> At this point, you're at a stage referred to as "Unconscious Incompetence"… in other words, you don't know what you don't know yet. When you start, you'll feel uncoordinated, awkward, unsure of what you're doing… which is "Conscious Incompetence"… you know what you're meant to do, but not how to do it. After a while, you'll move onto "Conscious Competence", being able to do what you need to by thinking about it, and focusing on it… eventually, you'll arrive at "Unconscious Competence"… where you don't have to think about what you're doing, it'll just be there for you.
> 
> For now, of course, just realise that you're at the start… which is where everyone starts from. You're not meant to be good, great, perfect, or anything else… you're meant to be a beginner. Embrace that! It's great! But most importantly… start! Otherwise, nothing will happen… and you'll never get the benefits you're after.



Good work, you got that one wrapped up in record time : )


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to learn Kung Fu but I am already 28. The reason for it is I find it quite a disciplined martial art. you think it would still make sense if I start now?



Chris covered it pretty well.

Here is a partial list of what is defined as "Kung Fu"

List of Chinese martial arts

And don't let age matter, it's only a number


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 11, 2015)

Even though I had taken a bit of martial arts before then, that's close to the age (29) I was when I walked into a Kung fu school and both got serious about fitness and martial arts. That was about 5 years ago now and I tell you, while I kick myself for not doing it sooner, it's never too late.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. I really appreciate it..


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> Hey guys, I'd like to learn Kung Fu but I am already 28. The reason for it is I find it quite a disciplined martial art. you think it would still make sense if I start now?


In a year, you'll be 29, if you don't start kung fu.  Or, if you start kung fu, in a year, you'll be 29.

In other words -- if you have have the desire and interest, what do you lose by starting?  Sure, some things will be harder or take more time than if you were still in your teens.  Oh, well.  Some things will probably be easier, too.


----------



## yak sao (Feb 14, 2015)

As time goes on you will someday be 30...40...50
So if you're going to be 50 anyway, better to be there having trained than not.

(when you're 50, you will have 22 years training under your belt...not too shabby)


----------



## yak sao (Feb 14, 2015)

BTW, what MAs are available to you?
Some of the people here might be able to guide your steps toward a decent school.


----------



## Danny T (Feb 14, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, guys. I really appreciate it..


Welcome to the martial arts Jason.
Just get started. Do it. It is never too late to start. I have a gentleman and a lady in their 60's who started in the past 90 days.
Keep an open mind, leave the ego at the door when you step in the training area, have fun, and enjoy the journey. It will enhance your life.
All the best to you.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 14, 2015)

I started boxing at 30, don't waste your time. Get to training!


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 15, 2015)

I really appreciate your advises and yes, I guess the saying "age is just a number" is true based on what you have said. I would probable take those words as they are coming from actual Martial Arts practitioners..


----------



## WaterGal (Feb 16, 2015)

It's never too late!   Danny's comments remind me of a fellow student when I was a color belt in Taekwondo.  He'd taken up TKD when he retired, and was I think 67 or 68 when he got his 1st Dan.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 16, 2015)

WaterGal said:


> It's never too late!   Danny's comments remind me of a fellow student when I was a color belt in Taekwondo.  He'd taken up TKD when he retired, and was I think 67 or 68 when he got his 1st Dan.



I bet he'd beat young wannabe gangsters in his age..


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 16, 2015)

Age doesn't really matter, mate! 

Unless you're terrifically old and have terrible joint mobility, but even then one sees senior citizens practicing Aikido or even Judo, so what's stopping you? 

Chris is spot on. Don't listen to silver-screen martial arts movies too much, or the urban legends/myths around Kung Fu. Yes it's nice to be able to start at an early age, but it's definitely not a prerequisite. Kung Fu is an umbrella term for a family of Chinese martial arts, and each differs quite wonderfully. If you're worried about the time it supposedly takes to learn Kung Fu with respect to your age, all I can say is that the journey's a reward in itself. There's nothing quite like personal growth and hard work won by repetitive training over the years as you find in the martial arts. Kung Fu, literally means "Hard Work", so go figure! 

_"With Taijiquan you'll be able to walk out the door in ten years. With Xingyiquan, you can kill a man in three."_


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 16, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> Age doesn't really matter, mate!
> 
> Unless you're terrifically old and have terrible joint mobility, but even then one sees senior citizens practicing Aikido or even Judo, so what's stopping you?
> 
> ...



Yeah I will definitely take your advise and I really appreciate them. I have researched about Kung Fu but it is quite nice to take advises from the actual practitioners so thank you, guys..


----------



## Rachel2012 (Feb 22, 2015)

Make sure you go to a place with a good, positive instructor.  Check their credentials (they should have some).  See how the students do their forms, if they are sloppy (or not).  You are not too old to start.  Make sure wherever you go does plenty of warm ups and stretches before engaging in forms (major red flag if they do not--something is off or the teacher doesn't care)---particularly if it is a style that involves a lot of kicks, drop stances, and jumps. See if they teach the application of the forms to fighting, and lastly ask if you can try a class.  If it is a good school they will let you try one (in general).  You might also ask students what it is like outside of class if you know someone who attends the school, or catch a few people on their way out.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 22, 2015)

I am actually in touch with some instructors but am still weighing my options. and thanks a lot for the added input, I will keep them in mind.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Feb 25, 2015)

As others have said, within reason, age is almost irrelevant. I started at 21 and almost 4 years on I think I'm doing quite well. I'm confident that with dedicated and strategic training I'll be able to reach a good level of proficiency.

Sparring, lots of partner drills and intermediate to high graded students looking like they know what they are doing are all good signs. 

Form demonstration by itself is fine but don't expect to be able to apply the art with forms alone. Partner drills and sparring are very important.


----------



## Jason Norin (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you very much for the encouragement. I will definitely take those advises seriously as I got them  from actual practitioners in you guys..


----------



## dboeren (Mar 17, 2015)

I just started kung fu and I'm 43.  I did Tae Kwon Do back when I was young, but lost my way over the years and got horribly out of shape.  About a year ago I decided I'd had enough and I was going to get back on track.  I started dieting, exercising, lost a lot of weight, and once I felt I was ready I researched local schools and signed up.

Like they said, you'll be 29 in a year whether you start training or not.  If this is something important to you that you're interested in doing - there is no time like the present and any obstacles you might feel are in your way can be removed easily once you acknowledge them and make a plan of how to overcome them.  I only wish I could go back in time and tell myself that back when I was younger, I'd be a master by now


----------



## Jason Norin (Mar 17, 2015)

dboeren said:


> I just started kung fu and I'm 43.  I did Tae Kwon Do back when I was young, but lost my way over the years and got horribly out of shape.  About a year ago I decided I'd had enough and I was going to get back on track.  I started dieting, exercising, lost a lot of weight, and once I felt I was ready I researched local schools and signed up.
> 
> Like they said, you'll be 29 in a year whether you start training or not.  If this is something important to you that you're interested in doing - there is no time like the present and any obstacles you might feel are in your way can be removed easily once you acknowledge them and make a plan of how to overcome them.  I only wish I could go back in time and tell myself that back when I was younger, I'd be a master by now



Your words are truly inspiring. Thanks for sharing your experience. I will put that into account..


----------



## donald1 (Mar 18, 2015)

what cris said...  whats stopping you?? join if you know where one is

kung fu is lots of fun, ive practiced xingyiquan. uses quite a bit of low stances. one of my favorite weapons is the niuweidao and i use it in a xingyiquan form (cant spell the name but have practiced it for a year and a half now and enjoy practicing it) 

discipline?? go to kung fu class, you will learn discipline! you dont have to be disciplined to start, just patient and willing to put in effort 

personally i like watching those cool looking kung fu movies(i know a lot of it is fake but still occasionally watch) but like has already been said would be wise to know the difference between the movies and the real martial arts


----------



## Instructor (Mar 18, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> Eh, that's nothing that should stop you…
> 
> At this point, you're at a stage referred to as "Unconscious Incompetence"… in other words, you don't know what you don't know yet. When you start, you'll feel uncoordinated, awkward, unsure of what you're doing… which is "Conscious Incompetence"… you know what you're meant to do, but not how to do it. After a while, you'll move onto "Conscious Competence", being able to do what you need to by thinking about it, and focusing on it… eventually, you'll arrive at "Unconscious Competence"… where you don't have to think about what you're doing, it'll just be there for you.
> 
> For now, of course, just realise that you're at the start… which is where everyone starts from. You're not meant to be good, great, perfect, or anything else… you're meant to be a beginner. Embrace that! It's great! But most importantly… start! Otherwise, nothing will happen… and you'll never get the benefits you're after.



I've never heard the process summed up that way and it's perfect!  Well done.


----------



## Jason Norin (Mar 18, 2015)

donald1 said:


> what cris said...  whats stopping you?? join if you know where one is
> 
> kung fu is lots of fun, ive practiced xingyiquan. uses quite a bit of low stances. one of my favorite weapons is the niuweidao and i use it in a xingyiquan form (cant spell the name but have practiced it for a year and a half now and enjoy practicing it)
> 
> ...



No the only thing that is stopping me is the fact that there are no credible schools in my area where I can be thought properly. hehe


----------



## donald1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jason Norin said:


> No the only thing that is stopping me is the fact that there are no credible schools in my area where I can be thought properly. hehe



well good luck finding a school! hope it works out good
,best of luck


----------



## Jason Norin (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm in my 40's and I'm a kung fu beast .. 28 is still young.  I've know people who are in their 50's and they are just starting out in Kung Fu.


----------

